# Kristine Ciesinski



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

if this has been posted, sorry. and sorry to read
Delaware opera singer Kristine Ciesinski dies in Wyoming glider plane crash

When opera singer Kristine Ciesinski decided it was time to stop touring she quickly found another passion. 

The Newark, Delaware, native gave up the thrill of performing in places like Sydney, Venice and Tokyo, and moved to a small town on the southeastern edge of Idaho called Victor. There she learned how to fly glider planes and eventually became an instructor, a practice that connected her with a lifelong love of nature.

At 10 a.m. on June 9, like she had hundreds of times before, Ciesinski flew into the Grand Teton mountains on the southwestern edge of Wyoming near Jackson Hole. After two hours passed and the airport received no word from Ciesinski, it sent a search party.

The plane had hit a ridge along the side of the mountain. Ciesinski, 65, and her passenger, David Ross, died in the crash.


----------

